# BOLD waterproof white eyeliner that STAYS on the waterline?



## Mixxi (Apr 11, 2010)

Does such a thing exist?!? I'd love to know. Any white eyeliner I've tried has been rubbish and disappeared on me completely. I really want to use one on my bottom waterline.


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have the MUFE white liner & that doesn't last at all. But the NYX white liner (milk) lasts about 5-6 hours for me (and it's inexpensive too!)






 HTH!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 11, 2010)

Pure White Chromaline might work.  It's staying power is pretty great.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 12, 2010)

Benefit Mr Frosty!!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 12, 2010)

milk (nyx) is awesome but it's a fat crayon stick, i use it as a primer more than anything.
i used to have a wet and wild white eyeliner that stayed on forever.


----------



## Kragey (Apr 12, 2010)

Manic Panic's Virgin eyeliner is my HG of white eyeliners. It will fade a little after you've blinked, which I actually recommend so that your eyes don't look yellow by comparison, but you can just reapply and it'll stay Hella-white on the waterline for at least a few hours. I've used it on all of my models, female AND male, to make their eyes pop.


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome thanks guys! I think I'm gonna go with Manic Panic because I know where to buy it & they don't test on animals yay!


----------

